# Franchir le "fossé du changement" (organisation)



## Corsicum

En matiére de changement politique ou d’organisation, comment dire :
_Franchir *le "fossé du changement*"._
Grazie mille


----------



## One1

Attraversare il guado del cambiamento


----------



## Ruminante

Forse... superare il divario causato dal cambiamento ?


----------



## One1

@Corsicum, comment tu le dit en Corso?


----------



## Corsicum

C’est une expression technique, « _le fossé du changement » _ étant un des facteurs de la résistance au changement :  « _la resistenzaal cambiamento_ ».
Pour chaque changement, même bénéfique, on a une rupture plus ou moins importante qui occasionne des désagréments et des blocages.
A partir de vos réponses j’ai effectivement retrouvé des expressions avec les deux notions  _« guado »_  et « _divario_ » qui pourraient bien convenir. 
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Corsicum

One1 said:


> @Corsicum, comment tu le dit en Corso?


Excellente question, justement, je ne sais pas et c’est une des raisons pour laquelle je suis sur ce forum.
Initialement j’avais traduit littéralement par _« __fosso, fossato__ » (Co : fussetu)_
Pour les expressions idiomatiques techniques et nouvelles qui n’existent pas en Corse, ou que je ne retrouve pas, je m’inspire préférentiellement de l’Italien plutôt que de traduire littéralement le Français.

Ce cas est un très bon exemple car sans vous je n’aurais pas pensé à « _guado(guadu)_ », le pendant de « _divario_ » n’existe pas en Corse…mais rien n’empêche de l’inventer !
Il me semble que_ « guado »_ collerait plus au contexte langue antique du Corse, mais _« divario_ » est aussi intéressant à retenir pour un contexte économique moderne.
J’en débat après avec des spécialistes sur un forum de langue Corse.

Par discipline j’évite d’écrire en Corse ici ce qui peut occasionner des erreurs pour ceux qui apprennent l’Italien.
Moi même je fais assez souvent des confusions entre le Corse et l’Italien(que je n’ai jamais appris ..à tord), c’est pourquoi sur ce forum pour éviter des erreurs je ne m’exprime qu’en Français.


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Initialement j’avais traduit littéralement par _« __fosso, fossato__ » (Co : fussetu)_


"Saltare il fosso", comme tu disais, cela irait pas mal cfr : http://www.fidentino.com/2010/06/saltare-il-fosso-di-franco-bifani.html .



Corsicum said:


> Pour les expressions idiomatiques techniques et nouvelles qui n’existent pas en Corse, (...) .


Cela rappelle le processus utilisé par le Vatican pour le latin .

Au plaisir !


----------



## Anaiss

> C’est une expression technique, « le fossé du changement » étant un des facteurs de la résistance au changement : « la resistenza al cambiamento ».


Proposta:
vincere la resistenza al cambiamento?


----------



## One1

Corsicum said:


> Excellente question, justement, je ne sais pas et c’est une des raisons pour laquelle je suis sur ce forum.
> Initialement j’avais traduit littéralement par _« __fosso, fossato__ » (Co : fussetu)_
> Pour les expressions idiomatiques techniques et nouvelles qui n’existent pas en Corse, ou que je ne retrouve pas, je m’inspire préférentiellement de l’Italien plutôt que de traduire littéralement le Français.
> 
> Ce cas est un très bon exemple car sans vous je n’aurais pas pensé à « _guado(guadu)_ », le pendant de « _divario_ » n’existe pas en Corse…mais rien n’empêche de l’inventer !
> Il me semble que_ « guado »_ collerait plus au contexte langue antique du Corse, mais _« divario_ » est aussi intéressant à retenir pour un contexte économique moderne.
> J’en débat après avec des spécialistes sur un forum de langue Corse.
> 
> Par discipline j’évite d’écrire en Corse ici ce qui peut occasionner des erreurs pour ceux qui apprennent l’Italien.
> Moi même je fais assez souvent des confusions entre le Corse et l’Italien(que je n’ai jamais appris ..à tord), c’est pourquoi sur ce forum pour éviter des erreurs je ne m’exprime qu’en Français.



Cher ami Corso-Italiano,

"attraversare il guado del cambiamento" l'ho trovato anche in un discorso politico in italiano:

qui

_Per attraversare il guado del cambiamento è necessario continuare a lavorare tutti insieme a un progetto comune, ognuno con le proprie responsabilità – sottolinea Logli – le difficoltà di tante famiglie e di tante imprese sono un problema di tutti e richiedono concretezza e, se necessario, la definizione di progetti straordinari”. _

"fosso" in italiano significa anche "fiume", "corso d'acqua" (non solo fossato).


----------



## Corsicum

Merci à tous, chers amis.
Toutes vos suggestions sont très intéressantes, hors contexte il est difficile d’en écarter une car en fait le choix peut être orienté par ce que l’orateur veut mettre en évidence, la présence ou l’absence de danger.
« _guado _» inspire plus confiance que_ « fosso » _qui lui aussi me semble très approprié mais moins neutre_, _à la limite pour s’opposer et bloquer un changement on pourrait renforcer parler de _«fosso strappacollo »_ …mais celui ci est infranchissable ! 
On m’a aussi suggéré _« passo », _peut être du même niveau que_ « guado » ?._
« _divario » _présente l’intérêt de la neutralité apparente « technocratique » … qui en vérité peut cacher des dangers : la triviale _« langue de bois »._

ps : matoupaschat … : tu me flattes, mais les mêmes causes produisent les même effets


----------

